
NASA's catalogue of manmade material on the moon [pdf] - iheredia
https://history.nasa.gov/FINAL%20Catalogue%20of%20Manmade%20Material%20on%20the%20Moon.pdf
======
msadowski
So much stuff! I was surprised to see so many boots and hammocks.

